

Mike Acton – “Data-Oriented Design and C++” – CppCon 2014 [repost] - agumonkey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX0ItVEVjHc

======
agumonkey
Slides here [http://www.slideshare.net/cellperformance/data-oriented-
desi...](http://www.slideshare.net/cellperformance/data-oriented-design-and-c)

